# Successfully bought a legit quality suit on Ebay?



## rem97 (Nov 9, 2005)

I realize that you often do "get what you pay for," so I'm apprehensive to buy a suit from an unknown designer. I'm on a tight budget and am looking to buy a decent suit in the $200 range. Overstock.com has Nautica, Kenneth Cole and DKNY suits in this price range and I've been close to pulling the trigger on one of those. (Wish I could walk into the store and buy a Canali or Zegna, but they are just out of my price range, I'm afraid.)

Now, Ebay has a few "Power Sellers" (guys who've sold what appears to be thousands of suits out of L.A. - with names like "style-wizard," "davinci_exclusive," and "prosavings2005") who list Italian suits in the $200 range. They claim to be "Designed in Italy" but often do not say "made" or "hand tailored" in Italy. I have my reservations about them and some of these designers that I've never heard of. So, can anyone out there discuss any Ebay experiences or tell me if they know anything about some of these designers:

Richardo Rizzoli (Tag says "Super Fine 130s, Rome Italy" -- I was closest to buying one of these for $180.)
Fellini Uomo
Tessuti (Hand tailored & designed in Italy")
Genevie Uomo
Baroni 
Enzo 
Mantoni 
Leveti 
Palasso 
Firado

Any feedback would be appreciated, as I want to make a wise choice before I buy. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have no experience buying clothing off ebay, I am one of those guys who has to try something on & make sure it fits before I buy it. I would be too worried I wasn't getting what I paid for or getting something that wouldn't fit. For a bit more than $200 you could get a decent suit (on sale) from Jos A Banks. Good luck!

Brian


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

I think that many of these suits with names that end in vowels are basically $99-$199 level suits and I would not believe any claims whatseover about their $2000 prices. Meanwhile, I have successfully bought new, quality Zegna suits from eBay vendors. Two of these were Su Misura suits which for one reason or another the customer did not want. One was Saks and the other Neiman's. The Saks suit had very slight damage (a small hole which cost $25 to reweave and which nobody would ever find) but if you are spending over $2000 for a MTM suit, you want it perfect. I think that the Neiman suit didn't fit the client. In both cases, they ended up with liquidators and with a few alterations I had two very expensive suits for under $400 each.

The suits to which you are referring are of the level you would find at suit warehouse type stores and are of exceedingly poor quality.

Ned Soltz


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

These all sound like "House Brands," for lack of a better term. I have bought quality garments off eBay, but I go with brands I recognize and try to confirm their provenance in advance (accompanying pictures of labels, etc.)

"Designed in Italy" usually only implies that the suit has a slimmer silouette. "Made in Italy" doesn't really say much either, much as I love Italian tailoring. "Hand Tailored" for $200 is not very realistic. IMHO.

What has worked for me is going to Last Call or Off Fifth and get a feel for how different designers silouettes work for me. Then going to eBay or the various discount sites (Zoox, STP, Bluefly, etc.) and see what's available.

If you're not familiar with the suit maker and the seller does not have generous return policies, I would probably pass.

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rem97_
> So, can anyone out there discuss any Ebay experiences or tell me if they know anything about some of these designers:
> 
> Richardo Rizzoli (Tag says "Super Fine 130s, Rome Italy" -- I was closest to buying one of these for $180.)
> ...


All these brands are essentially no-name, chinese-made crap (pardon my language). Some have very nice fabrics but the suits are not well constructed and usually stiff as a board. Tessuti is the fabric/cloth which is made in Italy - not the suit. I would probably pick Nautica or Kenneth Cole over these but there is not a huge difference. At these prices, I would suggest you try your local discounter or JAB because fit should be the main factor in your decision - not the brand - and that's usually hard to ascertain online. Best of luck!


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by rem97_
> 
> Now, Ebay has a few "Power Sellers" (guys who've sold what appears to be thousands of suits out of L.A. - with names like "style-wizard," "davinci_exclusive," and "prosavings2005") who list Italian suits in the $200 range. They claim to be "Designed in Italy" but often do not say "made" or "hand tailored" in Italy. I have my reservations about them and some of these designers that I've never heard of. So, can anyone out there discuss any Ebay experiences or tell me if they know anything about some of these designers:
> 
> ...


Those guys are the only guys that sell those brands. I imagine that these are all mass produced jobs, and probably intended for sale around 200. Not a big bargain.

If I were you, I'll look elsewhere. Not a fan of JAB, but if the limit is $200, I'll see if I can get one of their signature or signature golds during the real sales, or even on ebay if they have them. Or check ebay for brooks brothers - sometimes they go for $150-200 nwt for the $600 brooksease or $800 luxury lines.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Why not pick up a slightly used Canali, Corneliani or Oxxford? They can often be had on eBay for $200 or less.


----------



## G-man (Jul 6, 2005)

Mantoni? Can it be?


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

As suggested above, some very high quality suits are available on eBay, often at ridiculously low prices. Pay close attention to listed measurements: sizes are often only vague indicators. This is especially true, of course, for MTMs that were not accepted for some reason or other.

I am a very difficult fit. EBay has really changed my sartorial life. Oxxford, Hickey-Freeman--even Burberry and Karl Lagerfeld--have worked out well for me, often at pennies on the dollar. Remarkable!


----------



## richdad (Oct 11, 2003)

Most of the names you have listed, with the exception of Baroni, seem to exist only on ebay so I would suspect that they are being mass produced somewhere (probably well east of Italy) and privately tagged for distribution via wholesalers/jobbers. Amazing how anyone can sell a $2195 suit for a mere $279 isn't it??? I have never purchased one of the suits on your list but have bought a number of pre-worn, aka used, Oxxford and Hickey Freeman suits in the same price range as these allegedly hand-made Italian designer suit and have generally been very pleased with my purchases. 

But then again, I notice that the Wizard of Aahs, who seems to be the exclusive ebay distributor of the "Palasso" line of clothing, has an outstanding positive feedback rating so it would seem that almost all of his customers are very pleased with the quality of those suits. When you see comments like - "most wonderful seller humanly possible, thanks so much, love the suit " you have to figure they are doing something right!

cheers

richdad


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

> quote: Mantoni? Can it be?


For $200, not a chance.

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by alaric_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me laugh.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

ahhh.......yeah.......I don't recognize any of those names, with the possible exception of Rizzoli.

On ebay, best to stick to high-end, quality makes that are less easily faked-- and from sellers with a very good reputation.

As a rule, I wouldn't stray far from this list:

Canali
Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Isaia
Kiton
Brioni
Luigi Borrelli
Oxxford Clothes (NOT anything to do with Tom James company/ label)

These quality garments are excellent new (and you can find great bargains on them new), but are also very good used-- the superb construction is designed to last for many years of use.


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

If you're going to pay just $200 for a suit, I'd take one of the following approaches:

(i) buy a used high-end suit on EBay. Stick to the brands listed above. For example, you can buy used $2,500-$3,750 Oxxford suits on EBay for $200.

OR

(ii) Buy a new $200 suit at a store, not on EBay. Doing this may increase the likelihood that the suit (especially the jacket and its shoulders) will fit you well. IMO, nothing looks worse than a jacket that is 3 sizes too big, with too-wide shoulders.

I'd take the former approach if I were you as you're 99% more likely to get a decent product that will last for many years. In either case, you will have to get the suit adjusted by a tailor. If you take the latter approach, you can pretty safely assume that the suit will not age well, as they are not designed for longevity -- they are designed to look good in the retail location.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

> quote:ahhh.......yeah.......I don't recognize any of those names, with the possible exception of Rizzoli.


I like Rizzoli a lot -- as a publisher/bookshop. As a manufacturer of $200 suits -- I would advise against.


----------



## bigtoe67 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have purchased a few suits from Ebay.
I always have to put another $100 in for tailoring


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't mind putting $100 (or more) to alter a $2000 suit I bought for $300-$500.

Don't be impressed by positive feedback. The biggest seller of counterfeit Zegna suits on eBay has a high feedback score. People either don't care, don't know or the ones who were ripped off fear posting negative feedback will produce retaliatory negative feedback.

My favorite suit, btw, is a Zegna gray pinstripe Trofeo which probably was about 4 years old and is in flawless condition. Paid $99 on eBay. I have also had my share of busts and either sent them to the Goodwill or, in the case of few which were nice but not up to my standards, just put them back on eBay.

My wife wants to auction me on eBay, in fact. Copy will read something to the effect of "formerly-overweight middle aged Jewish guy who is a great cook, great dresser, and goes through money like it was matza balls."

Ned


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rem97_
> 
> I realize that you often do "get what you pay for," so I'm apprehensive to buy a suit from an unknown designer. I'm on a tight budget and am looking to buy a decent suit in the $200 range. Overstock.com has Nautica, Kenneth Cole and DKNY suits in this price range and I've been close to pulling the trigger on one of those. (Wish I could walk into the store and buy a Canali or Zegna, but they are just out of my price range, I'm afraid.)
> 
> ...


I don't recognize any of those brands as one that's obtained a reputation for being of a better quality. Just recently one power seller was selling a "hand tailored" suit that he represented to retail for over $2000. I walked into a Value City store that evening and found the same brand selling for $69.99, and the tag indicated a retail price of $179.99 (ironically, a sleeve tag on the suit did indicate that the suit was hand tailored, but I could not find any hand tailoring). Always check name brands on the web with a google search. If you cannot find any information on the brand, I'd stay away from it. Finally, even if a listing shows a "retail" price tag, it could be something created by a seller with his computer.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I have been very happy with the Oxxford items I have purchased on ebay. Usually $0.10 on the dollar. There are a ton of clothes of dubious origin on eBay. They might even be well made, but I doubt it. Unless you're especially adventurous, I would advise against these brands. Stick to the ones that have been mentioned in this thread. You'll know basically what you'll be getting and if the item doesn't fit you'll be able to resell for close to what you paid for the item.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by nsoltz_
> 
> My wife wants to auction me on eBay, in fact. Copy will read something to the effect of "formerly-overweight middle aged Jewish guy who is a great cook, great dresser, and goes through money like it was matza balls."
> 
> Ned


LOL


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've picked up a Brooks Golden Fleece, a couple of JAB's, a Brooks 1818, a Brooks cotton job, a Hickey Freeman/Nordstrom's, and an Oxxford (with a Mitchell's label). All under $100.

I've had my share of "D'oh!" moments too, but as I got better these became rarer.

I took the time to have my alterations lady measure me every which way. And before I bid I send the seller an email asking for a double-check on the specs. Sometimes the sellers have just aped what they've seen other sellers do, and have no real idea what they are measuring. A little coaching from this admitted amateur, and the jackets turn out to be quite different. I've avoided a lot of hassles this way, and the sellers are grateful for the input (except the one who told me to do something offensive).

"I forget the precise wording," he said with quiet dignity, "but it was offensive."


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Ned,

I have a hunch you'd be a great guy to have a beer with. Ping me an email at mpetrikatalston.com if you're ever in Atlanta. 

Mazoltov (from this Catholic guy)!

Mike


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds great, Mike. No immediate plans to go to Atlanta but I do have a sister there. Wife had a trip there last year.

Check out this Zegna on eBay:



Seller has two more. Now I post this hoping that two folks in the group will pick up two of them and leave one for me. I'm tending toward the pinstripe right now, but at what will be a final selling price I guess around $600, this will be expensive for an eBay purchase but worth it for quality. From the labels, the suits definitely appear genuine. What's strange here is that these are Canadian suits, item location Canada and seller is registered in US. But feedback is positive so I'm not terribly concerned.

Ned


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Budget of $200 or so - how about a Brooks clearance center store?

Remember, e-bay has become fairly well established, with many buyers and sellers. As a result, prices for known brands trade in familar ranges. For example, those selling NWT: Oxxford, $800 - $1100; Brioni, $1100 - $1500; Zegna (real, and depending upon line), $500 - $1000. In your range, Lauren by Ralph Lauren will show. Otherwise, second hand or altered but not sold merchandise will fit that budget.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

I would add to the list Corneliani and Hickey Freeman. ASK if they're canvas, and ASK for a picture of the tag inside the pocket. This will give you an idea of the suit's age. Hickey has been around forever, and as such, has a huge range of quality. Because of this, though, you can usually pick them up very cheap. 

In fact, we just moved a bunch of HF for a consignment customer. They were all from the "Custom" line - NOT cheap stuff, at retail. They were in absolutely NEW condition, with lux fabrics and handwork. I think they sold for $89 to $150-ish, which is less than 10 cents on the dollar.

Pal Zileri and Valentino CAN also very nice. Again, ask about construction details (canvas vs fusion) and age.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

Mantoni?...could that possibility be the Italian made suits of....?...nah, never mind...


----------



## megaitems (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi,
i purchased from ebay over 600 times and have had always the best quality and prices. better than the local stores. if you purchase on ebay you should always look for the custoer service. if an ebay store has the customer service phone # and email available than i think there is nothing you should be worry about. I have purchased suits from PROSAVINGS2005 and have authenticated the suits with my tailor that they are REAL ITALIAN SUITS. I have also talked to the customer service before i bought the suit because they have their 800 # listed on all their listings. PROSAVINGS2005 IS A GREAT PLACE. They even give you free suits if you purchase 5 suits and more. I have got mine already. You realy need to take a look at the sellers customer service. TESSUTI SUITS are exclusive from PROSAVINGS and they are italian Hand Tailored suits. I have had the best experience on my entire ebay with prosavings and i recommend their products. They have the best customer service and they are always willing to help.
You need to open your eyes on ebay but PROSAVINGS IS THE BEST


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

I love green eggs and SPAM!


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

which is to say, i'm sure those "PROSAVINGS2005" suits are REAL "CRAPPY" ITALIAN SUITS


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

nsoltz,

Who was the seller of counterfit suits? Email privately if you don't want to post, just want to avoid them. The reputation mechanism seems to work well, especially if its coupled with bonded auctions and/or other mechanisms to protect the buyer. I've always wondered about the possibility of fraud. Against my advice, a friend just picked up a rolex on ebay: he had it checked out and it was the real deal.

Having said that, I can't say enough good about ebay. I have bought some Isaia suits, shoes, etc. and have never had a problem


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

Fellini Uomo and Enzo are both brands sold at the Local "Suit City", they're what their demographic terms "Fashion" or "Church" suits, usually equipped with more than 3 buttons.

I have seen an Enzo to inspect it, It was 10 years old and still going strong. It had some issues with its fusing not to mention with the collar. In all, it was just a suit, nothing that would compare with the suits the members of the board discuss.


Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by NoVaguy_
> 
> which is to say, i'm sure those "PROSAVINGS2005" suits are REAL "CRAPPY" ITALIAN SUITS


While I don't endorse spamming the board, I actually bought a suit from "Prosavings2005" when I was young and foolish (six months ago). I'm sure it's not the finest suit ever made, but it's not a disaster either. (It definitely seems better constructed than a Givenchy suit I bought for four times as much five years earlier.) The tailor I took it to for alterations thought the fabric used was excellent. I would recommend them for people who just want an "occasional" suit (i.e., a couple of events each year) at a reasonable price.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a slew of previously-loved Brooks suits bought on ebay for $50 or less (in fact I got one in the mail today), so if you know your measurements you can certainly get one for under $100.

Haven't bought a Hickey on ebay but have come very close and there are definently deals out there.



---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

Syms has a sale going on right now until the 21st of January. They have Burberry, Hickey Freeman, Hugo Boss for $260 (down from $399). They also have suits with sale prices starting at $80. The Nautica are only $170 I think. They also have tailoring onsite. 

Good luck

Knowledge is power.


----------



## jimbabwe (Jan 15, 2006)

A quick tip on EBay buying and "brand names". Baroni is not Brioni and if you come across a name you don't recognize, then "google" it. If all that comes up in the search is "ebay sites" you know it means nothing. It's a phoney name made to make you think it's some prestigious Italian maker.

ALWAYS ask the seller is the suit/jacket has a full canvas lining in it. No fused linings. Where was the suit "made" not where it was "designed". Remember, that USA is one of the few countries that requires a country of origin be placed on the garment. This tag should be present in the suit and you can ask to see a picture of it.

European countries do not require this and therefore, suits claimed to be made in "Italy" are actually made in an Asian country and then sold to a European country. Coming into the USA they must have a stated country of origin tag.


----------



## jimbabwe (Jan 15, 2006)

This may surprise you but Marshall's and TJ Maxx are two clothing outlets where you can find Zegna, Brioni, Ted Baker, and other really high quality garments and accessories. Right now, at these outlets they have Ted Baker shirts for $24.95. I will often see items that Ebayers have bought at these outlets and then relisted on Ebay at big margins. No joke.

Also, try www.sierratradingpost.com for really great clothing items at heavily discounted prices.


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

The forum's own CarloFranco sells a lot of suits and jackets on eBay under the name SartorialSolutions. He'll be a safe bet for authentic garments. I picked up an Armani coat for very little a bit ago, and I'm very pleased, although I've not had occaision to wear it yet.

-- Mike


----------



## Poobah (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> I actually bought a suit from "Prosavings2005" when I was young and foolish (six months ago). I'm sure it's not the finest suit ever made, but it's not a disaster either. (It definitely seems better constructed than a Givenchy suit I bought for four times as much five years earlier.) The tailor I took it to for alterations thought the fabric used was excellent. I would recommend them for people who just want an "occasional" suit (i.e., a couple of events each year) at a reasonable price.


I'm glad to have found this forum. There are many things I have always wanted to know about men's clothing but didn't know where to ask.

I am a student of screen acting and am building a wardrobe for this work. I need a couple of suits that look good and photograph well. Durability, comfort, and fine detailing are secondary considerations since the suits will only be worn occasionally. Cost is a definite factor. With this in mind, would suits such as those offered by Ebay vendors like Prosavings2005, Da_Vinci, and others be a good value?

Another Ebay seller, MenswearCollection, offers suits of man made fabrics for less than $100. Any thoughts on these?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

Andy and Malinda are of course free to wipe this post if it breaks the rules (I apologize in advance if that is the case) but if you look in DEALS AND STEALS you will see my post about Brooksease suits, made in USA, for $200. Brand new.

----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

When it comes to new suits, you get what you pay for. $100 is going to get you a piece of crap. Unless you are buying off the sale racks, pretty much anything under $350 will be marginal. Now, if you'd buy a used suit on Ebay, then there are some fantastic buys to be had if you stick to high quality brands. Some to look for that are regulars on Ebay and can be found fairly cheaply:

- Oxxford
- Hickey-Freeman

It's possible to buy used Oxxford suits on Ebay, which originally retailed for $3,500+, for $200 or so. Avoid the Ebay sellers selling new Italian suits (by brands no one has ever heard of) for bargain basement prices, or who offer to make a "custom" suit. You are almost guaranteed to be disappointed.



> quote:_Originally posted by Poobah_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cszulc (Sep 19, 2005)

I know it's not the best of brands (especially around here), but I once got an Armani Collezioni for $140 at Field's. It fits practically perfect on me. 

I also got a Hickey Freeman on a Field's Clearance Rack for $55 (worth like $960)!!


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Has anyone heard of an eBay seller called Park Avenue Clothing? He/she's selling a number of BB suits. I'm intrigued:


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

The question is: Why bother?

After all, you can easily pick up a nice Canali, Zegna or Corneliani suit on sale at any given store for around $500.00, which is almost the same price you end up paying for a similar NWT suit on ebay. Plus, at your local store, you can actually touch, feel and try things on before you put down the dough, which makes all the difference in the World.

Same thing applies for high-end names such as Kiton and Brioni. You can always wait until the piece you want goes on sale (they rarely run out of stock at retail prices and most stuff ends up going on sale at some point), and buy at a store where their tailor will make all due alterations for free, and you won't have to spend extra cash for returns and refunds [xx(].


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> The question is: Why bother?
> 
> After all, you can easily pick up a nice Canali, Zegna or Corneliani suit on sale at any given store for around $500.00,


Where, where??? I am a 38R and would love to find a nice Canali or Zegna for $500.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> The question is: Why bother?
> 
> After all, you can easily pick up a nice Canali, Zegna or Corneliani suit on sale at any given store for around $500.00, which is almost the same price you end up paying for a similar NWT suit on ebay.


I won two Cornelianis, one like new and the other new with tags, for $180. Spectacular suits, both fully canvassed. I've yet to see an in-store sale to rival that.

One reason to bother is simply the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## capnpyro (Feb 8, 2006)

I just bought a D&G suit off of a seller with 6,986 positive feedback and 3 negative. It's a new unhemmed $1,090 suit that I won the auction for $305. I'll report back after I get it if it's the real deal.

Also as my first post here, great forum Andy!


----------



## Undertakered (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:The forum's own CarloFranco sells a lot of suits and jackets on eBay under the name SartorialSolutions. He'll be a safe bet for authentic garments. I picked up an Armani coat for very little a bit ago, and I'm very pleased, although I've not had occaision to wear it yet.
> 
> -- Mike


I second this, I bought my first real suit from Chuck, excellent safe bet for secondhand suits.

Harley


----------



## A Harris (Jun 25, 2003)

Ahh, I remember the good old days when there were only about ten or so of us (professional sellers of tailored clothing on ebay.) It's definitely buyer beware these days. Avoid all those 'brand names' you cited. Instead, do a search for one of the many "recommended sellers" threads on the forum, and watch those sellers auctions for a while. You'll get a great education on what is and is not worth buying.

www.worldclassconsignment.com


----------



## regularjoe (Feb 7, 2004)

EBay is not the place to go if you need a suit right away. While you can find quality suits under 200 beans, they may not be to your liking. They'll either be dated or the suit will be in great condition but you'll have competition.

Ebay is the best place for bargain hunters who have all the time in the world b/c a little luck factors in as well if you have a budget you want to stick to.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy mine all the time at local Mexico City high-end menswear stores that go on sale twice a year. Names that come to mind are the local Zegna boutique, El Palacio de Hierro, High Life and Roberts.

My last purchase are two suits (one three-piece Zegna, one two-piece Canali), which I bought in High Life for around $550.00 each. They were properly altered within their facilities by a pro tailor and they look smashing. I am wearing my new Zegna today[^].

I am pretty sure that you can get even better discounts in the US and Canada.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Buying suits/jackets/pants from EBay is a hit or miss experience. Not so much because of the quality of the goods but the sizing. Remember most of these have been altered and some great men's lines have variable sizing (Oxxford comes to mind). 

I recently started buying on EBay and have bought 30 garments since the first of the year. All were major name brands.....Oxxford, Canali, Zegna, Hart, Hickey, Belvest, Jack Victor, etc. In each and every case I went to a local shop and tried on garments to get my sizing right. I also measured my favorite suits in the way and in the places that most measure on EBay. That being said, I have probably 7 purchases that are spot on great values and will go in the middle of my rotation. And each of those required some tailoring.

Of the 30 garments only one was misrepresented both as to quality and with a major mismeasurement. The other 22 that I won't keep simply didn't fit well enough and I deemed them not a find for wearing regularly. However I feel that the 29 of 30 record for hi quality garments in excellent shape is very very good at the prices. The 20 odd suits/jackets/pants I won't keep were a sizing thing mostly. And I will resell them on EBay and hopefully I can do a better job describing the sizing to the next buyer since they all came somewhat close to fitting me.

Major sizing disconnects are thinking that a e54L is a 44L. When my body says it is a 42L. Having the seller mismeasure or not measure carefully. Having the seller not know that the size tag on a european garment is inside the pocket. And any sizing of Oxxford is suspect as I went to Neiman's and tried on 8 different 42Ls and some fit perfectly and in some styles I needed a 44L but in others a 44L swam on me. 

So if you are willing to invest the time (and money) to learn the ropes and than to resell garments that just aren't perfect for you, it can be a valuable experience. And it can also be great fun.

Perry


----------



## seanandnik (Feb 7, 2006)

you just have to keep looking and watching with Ebay, and watch out for the really popular names, like Zegna, Armani, and such, they are the most faked. You are better off doing a search in Men's clothing on Ebay for "bespoke" or "canvas" and be sure to check off the button to include description searchs also, bot just the headings. This way you will be finding the quality, lesser known names and the demand isn't as high therefore the price is lower. I have gotten a Polo blue label made in Italy super120's and cashmere navy pinstripe suit for $45 also a Polo blue label 100% linen, tan, flat front suit for $95, both fit me perfect without alterations! Another thing, make sure you know all your exact measurements as there are great finds that are already altered and may fit you already. Good luck and keep looking.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great. Over here, I have never seen any Canali or Zegna suits for $500 in a men's store. Perhaps in outlet stores, you can get one from 3 seasons ago in a 48L but in the bi-annual sales of the large menswear and high-end stores, the prices rarely go below $1,000. You are getting good deals. I'll have to come over to Mexico soon...


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:I'll have to come over to Mexico soon...


There are one million better reasons to come to Mexico than the pricing of clothing, which I find terribly expensive. Actually, I am somewhat surprised by what you are telling me about not finding this kind of suits for less than $1k in Canada.

In any case, as we say down here, "mi casa es su casa", and I will be happy to assist you and take you to the stores if you ever do decide to come down. The best times to catch bargains is the end of January and also the month of August.

As I recall, you are a 38R size, and that is one of the sizes that usually sells out faster down here, but there are always a couple of nice pieces available if you know where to look.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer. I love Mexico (or the parts I have seen, which I am sure are not the best: Acapulco and Mexico City for a couple of days, Cancun and parts of the Yucatan, Puerto Vallarta i.e. the usual sunny destinations).

I think you mentioned coming to Toronto last year. If you plan on coming back anytime, make sure to let me know.

Cheers,

Eytan


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Has anyone heard of an eBay seller called Park Avenue Clothing? He/she's selling a number of BB suits. I'm intrigued:


I've never heard of the seller, but the suits look like $600 Brookease suits from BB. At $100 it's a very good value. You might go check out one of these if you have a BB nearby to see whether you like it.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

DPRM,

EL's summary of Toronto is pretty much a reflection of the situation here in Montreal too.
The 2 shops I deal with most purchase very wisely and the sales are not often huge.
3 years ago retailers had a horrible year and I made out very well at one sale. 
But this is not the rule.

Harry Rosen is reported to sell 80 percent of their stock at full retail each season.
A very good average.
The sale prices on Zegna are very small, for Canali, a 1950.00 suit may drop to 1500.00


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:If you plan on coming back anytime, make sure to let me know.


Will do! Thx


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:Harry Rosen is reported to sell 80 percent of their stock at full retail each season. A very good average.


A very good average, indeed! I don't know the local Mexico City Numbers, but I do know that when I like something enought to buy it, I can usually wait until it goes on sale and save a good 40% if I get my hunting right.

I have even bought Zegna Napoli Couture suits for $600.00 at their local outlet store.


----------



## Israel (Mar 19, 2006)

I recently recieved a firado "Ebay brand" Italian suit. While the supposed hand stitching appears to be too even to be hand stiched the suit which I paid 179.00 for, does appear to be of much better quality than many of my mens store suits that I have paid discount prices of around 200.00.
When I take it in to my tailor to have the pants cuffed I am going to have her give me the rundown on the suit and let me know if the suit is truly high quality.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Poobah_
> 
> I'm glad to have found this forum. There are many things I have always wanted to know about men's clothing but didn't know where to ask.
> 
> I am a student of screen acting and am building a wardrobe for this work. I need a couple of suits that look good and photograph well. Durability, comfort, and fine detailing are secondary considerations since the suits will only be worn occasionally. Cost is a definite factor. With this in mind, would suits such as those offered by Ebay vendors like Prosavings2005, Da_Vinci, and others be a good value?


No.

They look like every other lower end suit out there.

If you buy good, well taken care of, mid to high end suits, they better. They will also last better, and when properly tailored you'll look better in them.



> quote:
> Another Ebay seller, MenswearCollection, offers suits of man made fabrics for less than $100. Any thoughts on these?


Yes, but Malinda gets cranky when people use that kind of language.

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## Israel (Mar 19, 2006)

I just got my Angelino Cavalli Firado back from the tailor. She said it was a extremely well made suit, everything as advertised, even better than some Armani that she has seen. I am very happy with my 1999.00 suit for 179.00


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

This is a really interesting topic as everyone is trying to look great in a suit but save money too. Because of the potential savings, most suits being sold on ebay buy Prosavings and the like, looks like great deals but the quality of them are suspect. 

Another factor is that some guys are not in the 42 - 46 regular size range and need 50 - 54 regular suits which are VERY hard to find and when you do find them they will cost on average more than the smaller sizes. 
Here in New York there are a lot of "suit warehouses" that sell decent suits for around the price of those ebay sellers so I would check them out before buying one from ebay, although they do look nice in the photos. And for around 149 bucks they might be worth taking a chance on.
If you know where to get larger sized suits let me know.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by nsoltz_
> 
> My wife wants to auction me on eBay, in fact. Copy will read something to the effect of "formerly-overweight middle aged Jewish guy who is a great cook, great dresser, and goes through money like it was matza balls."


I'll take two, please! One of you can make me decent latkes (not too many Jews in North Dakota, so help in this area is short) while the other helps me shop on eBay. Only so many hours in the day, you know....


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by seanandnik_
> 
> you just have to keep looking and watching with Ebay, and watch out for the really popular names, like Zegna, Armani, and such, they are the most faked. You are better off doing a search in Men's clothing on Ebay for "bespoke" or "canvas" and be sure to check off the button to include description searchs also, bot just the headings. This way you will be finding the quality, lesser known names and the demand isn't as high therefore the price is lower. I have gotten a Polo blue label made in Italy super120's and cashmere navy pinstripe suit for $45 also a Polo blue label 100% linen, tan, flat front suit for $95, both fit me perfect without alterations! Another thing, make sure you know all your exact measurements as there are great finds that are already altered and may fit you already. Good luck and keep looking.


Exactly! I stay away from the large names. Often sellers will not really know what they are selling, they are just consigners or middlemen that buy and trade in bulk. I bought a brand new Boateng suit for $190US (after shipping) a few months ago, which I feel wasa great deal. Bespoke is a great search to do, so are different smaller tailors with higher end clothes.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Israel, which suit did you get? How was the quality in your opinion? Like I said they all look great in the photos but I have never seen one in person.


----------



## JeffT (Jul 27, 2006)

I was just reading all of these comments from the members here and I find some of them quite amusing.

To begin with what is a $2000 suit? Go into Neiman Marcus and there is a Zegna for $2195, hit Saks Fifth off or Century 21 in New York and there is the same suit for $600. Get lucky and find an obscure discount outlet and I have seen them for $300. What do you all think it hard costs are to make even the most expensive Italian designer suit? I'll tell you. Under $200 depending on the cloth.

I am The Wizard of Aahs https://www.thewizardofaahs.com/ and would like to clear up the misinformation posted out of ignorance from a few armchair critics that have never touched, held or even seen any of my garments.

The MSRP is set by the manufacturer hence "Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Pricing" but often times it can be set by the store itself. There is no guideline or standard in a free enterprise economy so in all honesty it's bullsh*t in my humble opinion.

Baroni makes three different lines of quality suits. High end Italian I would put up against any Canali, second grade Italian and the exact same suit assembled in Asia at an affordable price but with the same quality. The Enzo is just as nice as Baroni's high end.

Every Baroni suit features either full or half canvas fronts as well as Enzo Tovare suits so it might be wise not to post public comments from a point of ignorance.

Ebay's feedback cannot be fudged and that is a fact. It would be impossible for us to bribe over 7000 unique customers to rave about our quality without one to complain and almost 40% to return as repeat customers that are so pleased some have written reference letters--> https://stores.ebay.com/The-Wizard-of-Aahs/WHAT-ARE-PEOPLE-SAYING-ABOUT-US.html You may make your our conclusions from there.

The main question I see is "Are these really $2000 suits?" The answer is "They are if you want them to be". They look, feel and wear better than some of the Armani and Zegna I bought "Back in the day" when I worked as a CEO/President of a medium sized real estate development company requiring a suit.

From where I sit now I feel anyone spending $2000+ for a suit has more money than he has sense, but then again some people feel better paying full retail in a store with chandlers and marble floors and just love that well known designer label they can flash to try and impress other with.

I do not feel any suit is worth $2000+. If you spend that kind of money you are not only paying for the suit but also paying for advertising budgets, extremely high executive and CEO salaries, fancy boutiques and have you thought about what it costs to have George Clooney wear it in Vanity Fair? LOL! The small boutique labels I sell do not have any of this overhead and neither do I hence the drasticallly low prices.

Some would rather have the same quality without the label and save 70%-80%. Ask yourself which one of those buyers fits you. Luckily for me there are abundance of buyers who would rather have a suit constructed with the same fabric and quality of an Armani or Zegna without the label for pennies on the dollar.

For all of you critics out there I pose this offer. Contact me on Ebay, mention this site and indicate your budget and the quality of suit you have an interest in. I will not only guarantee satisfaction but if you are not happy or do not agree with everything I promised, I will send UPS (Domestic only) to pick up the suit from your doorstep no questions asked and refund 100%.

For the record:

1.) Firado, Rizzoli and Mantoni are not hand stitched nor are they Italian made.

2.)There is no such thing as an Angelino Cavelli or Tessuit suits. They are Firado or Rizzoli suits with fake paper tags and the seller Prosavings2006 has allegedly been removed from Ebay for fraudulently selling them as Italian made.

3.) Palasso, Leveti, Enzo and most Baroni's are "Made in Italy" not China and are of impressive quality.

4.) Rizzoli, Mantoni, and Firado are either made in China or Korea and are Palasso's and Enzo's secondary Asian made lines.

5.) No one has every asked to visit my store and I became angry. I am sorry whomever posted that must have me mixed up with another seller. I do not have a retail outlet and I get asked this about 10 times a day so my response is on template.

6.) I agree some of the Ballband shoes are not of my taste but I sell one heck of a lot of them so who am I to judge? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

I got one of your Firado suits and am quite pleased with it for the price. I always get compliments when I wear it.


----------



## shoe_pup (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to the website, Walter. I hope that someone does take you up on your proposal.



WALTER123 said:


> 6.) I agree some of the Ballband shoes are not of my taste but I sell one heck of a lot of them so who am I to judge? :icon_smile_wink:


LOL. I know I need lunch when I can't summon the energy to be enthusiastic about a customer's choice. To wit: yesterday a young man came in and asked for a square-toe Kenneth Cole with a metal thingie. When he found something, he asked me, "Now, would you wear this with jeans?"

My reply? "Um, yes, if I were to wear those, I would wear them with jeans"

I quickly went to get a bite to eat, reminding myself that snobbery is bad manners masquerading as good taste.


----------

